# Nsx



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

a little pic and a little video from my last trackday (last saturday) in NTC (Nardò Technical Center) with my Nsx....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Love the NSX... its the right colour too


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Love the NSX... its the right colour too


Me too, although they're mega bucks!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

NSX's rule 
Get some more static pics up please :thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice NSX you've got there :thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks mate!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cool Car

Track looks very nice. Good ride


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. Makes a great noise too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ace as always cosimo

Look forward to seeing you when you pick up your r32


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Lovely looking car.. On my wish list


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Lovely looking NSX. Looks low. How does she perform on track with more modern machinery?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for your compliments guys... really appreciated!
@ matty32: me too!
@ madandy: the car performs very very well... faster in every track than a z33 for example... 
the engine is strong .... and the handling FANTASTIC!
the only real problem (maybe) with the nsx is the lack of power... my car has about 300hp.... but the perfect power for the chassis should be 400/450 hp....


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

cox said:


> the only real problem (maybe) with the nsx is the lack of power... my car has about 300hp.... but the perfect power for the chassis should be 400/450 hp....


Hell yeah! :flame:


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Such a lovely car.
Love the nsx....keep her together


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car mate, . . . I am on the look for an exact same NSX too, bang for the buck at the moment


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Lovely NS-X. I had the chance to drive a friend's a few weeks ago and enjoyed opening it up. It sounded amazing. Then followed it for 15 km. It's a shape that's dated very well.

Also owned one for about 2 weeks some years ago, a yellow one. Unfortunately it didn't do anything better than the RX-7 so it had to find a new home, but that's an unfair comparison (& yes - I know you like RX-7's too Cosimo! ).

The NS-X is a car that can be used daily. That's why they hold their value so well in Japan. Here's some footage of some good NS-X driving by Gan-San. He owns a rather sweet KSP tuned NS-X himself in Japan. NSX-R at Nurburgring - YouTube


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Lovely NS-X. I had the chance to drive a friend's a few weeks ago and enjoyed opening it up. It sounded amazing. Then followed it for 15 km. It's a shape that's dated very well.
> 
> Also owned one for about 2 weeks some years ago, a yellow one. Unfortunately it didn't do anything better than the RX-7 so it had to find a new home, but that's an unfair comparison (& yes - I know you like RX-7's too Cosimo! ).
> 
> The NS-X is a car that can be used daily. That's why they hold their value so well in Japan. Here's some footage of some good NS-X driving by Gan-San. He owns a rather sweet KSP tuned NS-X himself in Japan. NSX-R at Nurburgring - YouTube


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

One of my all time favourites. That's a gorgeous car.

These are still very expensive and unaffordable for many


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice car


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks again guys... I'm going to install next week a good upgrade for my baby... The abs na2 upgrade kit... The abs installed on first gen nsx (na1) is too old and after 20 years stops to work correctly ...this happened also to my car with only genuine 38000 km...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the NSX!

They say that the original design was from Nissan


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Love the NSX!
> 
> They say that the original design was from Nissan


Er, that's probably just heresay. 
I've seen the mid 4 at the Zama facility visit with the GTROC earlier this year and to me, the resemblance to an NS-X stopped at the front bumper. :chuckle:

Nissan MID4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nissan decided not to make the Mid-4 (According to the facility staff who showed us around) because the R32 GT-R went into production instead. :bowdown1:
Interestingly the Mid-4 we saw stored there had a 300ZX Twin turbo engine and had actually done some 10,000km of driving. Certainly didn't remind me of an NS-X at all. 

Back in the day I think Honda wanted to make a Ferrari that could be driven daily, because back then the tempermental & poorly built Italian Prancing horses used to prefer to stay in their stables than be regularly whipped. :chuckle:

Cox. Just realised, it's a little funny that an Italian such as yourself buys a Honda instead of a Ferrari...It's telling, I guess! :wavey:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

cox said:


> Thanks again guys... I'm going to install next week a good upgrade for my baby... The abs na2 upgrade kit... The abs installed on first gen nsx (na1) is too old and after 20 years stops to work correctly ...this happened also to my car with only genuine 38000 km...


Cox, we have been sending ABS upgrade parts from the NA2 to a customer in Austria recently (Friend of Austrian GT-R's). It's an easy fitment. :chuckle:

There's a lot of great tuning parts for the NS-X in Japan. This week we're sending him Taitec stuff!


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

awesome NSX!


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

always wanted to have ago in a nsx
lovely looking car m8


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Cox, we have been sending ABS upgrade parts from the NA2 to a customer in Austria recently (Friend of Austrian GT-R's). It's an easy fitment. :chuckle:
> 
> There's a lot of great tuning parts for the NS-X in Japan. This week we're sending him Taitec stuff!


once i will have my r32 in italy, we have to talk about some presents for my nsx Miguel :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Rocketbunny6666 said:


> always wanted to have ago in a nsx
> lovely looking car m8


:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks stunning!

Always admire these, unfortunately i dont see many around :bawling:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

love it! nsx are super nice!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new gen abs installed









umbrella autodesign vhr kit installed








high








low


----------

